# How to handle a moldy hay situation



## willow_top_farm (Aug 25, 2011)

I just bought ( a few weeks ago) 55 bales of hay from a neighbor/farmer. He baled it and brought it to my barn on the same day. I was excited because it looked nice and green, full of alfalfa and smelled great, not to mention it's certified organic! (And that's hard to come by!!) So since then, I've pulled a total of approx. 10 bales from the barn to feed my wethers, and when I crack open the bales they "poof" out dust!   Although, I'm a new goat farmer, I know this means mold.   So what now?  Am I stuck with it and out the money? Or can I /should I ask for my money back or have the bales replaced? What's the general practice when it comes to buying hay?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 25, 2011)

If its new and moldy I would be looking to get it replaced. Either the bales where left out or the hay was not allowed to dry before baling. 

You don't want to be feeding moldy hay.


----------



## elevan (Aug 25, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> If its new and moldy I would be looking to get it replaced. Either the bales where left out or the hay was not allowed to dry before baling.
> 
> You don't want to be feeding moldy hay.


x2...if you're hay guy is worth anything he'll exchange it for you.


My hay guy salts the hay and I've never (knock on wood) gotten a moldy bale from him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)

OUr hay guy realized one year that he was bringing us a load of hay that wasn't quit dry enough and brought along a big bag of salt to put on each layer as we stacked it. 

Are you sure it is mold and not just dust from it being really dry by you?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 26, 2011)

I learned the hard way many years ago (had 2 goats get listeriosis) that it's NOT WORTH IT to feed moldy hay.   Or shall we say my hubby did.  He still gets reminded every time we get new hay in to CHECK THE HAY.
If he won't exchange it, burn it and call it a hard lesson learned.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup, not worth it to feed moldy hay.  It's far more expensive to treat and possibly lose sick stock than it is to get new hay.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Aug 27, 2011)

Good news!  I talked to my hay guy and told him about the moldy hay, told him him I was hoping he would exchange the bales for me, and he was totally cool with it. He's trusting me to keep track of the bales that are moldy (I suspect most of them) and simply grab the bales from his barn as I need them.  The nice part of this is that I'll be getting his third cutting and/or possibly 4th, (it's been a good year for hay) and the fouled hay is a 2nd cutting.  Thanks for the feedback, it gave me to confidence to approach him!


----------



## elevan (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

Good responsible suppliers are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 28, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Good responsible suppliers are worth their weight in gold.


X2 on that.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've had a lot of bales 'poof' dust out...that was really just dust.  Mold poofs out white and the flake will usually have kind of a white ring of mold on it, usually a few inches in from the outside..  Plus, you can usually smell mold...it'll smell musty, like mildew..  If the guy's cool with exchanging, he may have known he put it up a little 'casey' and already suspected that it might mold..  I've had hay guys *tell me* that hay was put up casey and to watch for mold, and to call if there's a problem..  

Hay's a tough business..  Put up too much, and you gotta discount it toward the beginning of the next season to make room for next year's, so you're basically swamping your own market with product just before you start making more..  Put up too little, and you still have to compete with people who put up enough, so you gotta keep your prices in line..  If everybody put up too little and the price goes up, you gotta listen to people complain..  Last thing most of those folks need is a reputation for being someone who sells moldy hay with no refunds..


----------



## willow_top_farm (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a learning experience for me, so I'm not TOTALLY sure if it was truly "dust" or mold.  I do know that I overheard the hay guy's helper remark that the bales were heavy and felt moist when they were stacking my hay when I first bought it and then a week or so later when I cracked open the bales, a white poof comes out. However, put to my nose, it didn't smell musty and I didn't see a white ring as you describe. The goats were still interested in eating it (I've read that goats usually refuse it if it's moldy), but I would like to err on the side of being careful.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 30, 2011)

If it is a white the best odds are you have some mold in them. Better safe than sorry if you are unsure at all.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2011)

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> This is a learning experience for me, so I'm not TOTALLY sure if it was truly "dust" or mold.  I do know that I overheard the hay guy's helper remark that the bales were heavy and felt moist when they were stacking my hay when I first bought it and then a week or so later when I cracked open the bales, a white poof comes out. However, put to my nose, it didn't smell musty and I didn't see a white ring as you describe. The goats were still interested in eating it (I've read that goats usually refuse it if it's moldy), but I would like to err on the side of being careful.


Yeah, that was probably mold then..  When it comes to straight alfalfa, I've gotten to where I can usually tell which bales are going to be mold candidates and which will be OK..  If they're heavy and hit the deck of the hayloft with a thud that sounds 'dead' for lack of a better word, it's too wet, and wet usually ends up meaning mold..  I've had instances before where I've helped load hay and have gotten a few big wet-ish bales right off the wagon, and those usually get busted open so they can breathe -- all of them -- and I start feeding off them right away..  If not, they'll usually mold.

I notice someone else here mentioned the salt trick...  That works!  I've handled some damn heavy bales with a layer of crusted salt on top, which weren't moldy at all..  The goats liked the salt, too..


----------



## PJisaMom (Aug 31, 2011)

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> This is a learning experience for me, so I'm not TOTALLY sure if it was truly "dust" or mold.  I do know that I overheard the hay guy's helper remark that the bales were heavy and felt moist when they were stacking my hay when I first bought it and then a week or so later when I cracked open the bales, a white poof comes out. However, put to my nose, it didn't smell musty and I didn't see a white ring as you describe. The goats were still interested in eating it (I've read that goats usually refuse it if it's moldy), but I would like to err on the side of being careful.


Hey, WillowTop... you'll have to let me know where you get your hay... since we are like 5 miles from each other... LOL!  I'll respond soon about the other thing... the little one has been sick.


----------



## willow_top_farm (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your little one, hope all is well now or soon!:/ My hay guy manages the farm just two doors down from mine and that's where the hay barn is too. I'd be happy to give you his info!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 1, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Hay's a tough business..  *Put up too much*, and you gotta discount it toward the beginning of the next season to make room for next year's, so you're basically swamping your own market with product just before you start making more..


Say what?!  Around here that's not ever possible!!


----------

